# SSH - SSH Group



## System (30 August 2021)

The Site Services Holdings Group provides a range of safety and people services, including security, labour hire, and road safety services, to the construction, mining, civil and government market sectors in Western Australia. Customer sites include:

Large Infrastructure Civil & Construction sites including:
Rail and road projects
Stadiums
Office towers
Shopping centre precincts



Government & Corporate Sites including:
Community buildings & precincts
Travel quarantine services
Hospitals

The Site Services Holdings Group has a range of contracted client relationships. Contracts with larger clients are typically for 6– 12 months often with additional option periods.

It is anticipated that SSH will list on the ASX during September 2021.






						SSH Group | Invested in the Success of Australia
					

SSH Group is an ASX-listed company that supplies an extensive range of integrated services to various Australian industries, projects and communities.




					sshgroup.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 September 2021)

SSH Group Ltd - 17 September 2021 11:30 AM AEST ##


*Listing date*17 September 2021 11:30 AM AEST ##*Company contact details*








						SSH Group | Safety services, people, & equipment across Australia
					

The SSH group of businesses provide safety services, people, and equipment across an array of Australian industry sectors, Australian projects, and Australian communities. The SSH Group is committed to investing in the success and development of Australia, for the Australian people.




					sshgroup.com.au
				



Ph: +61 8 9226 2011*Principal Activities*The company provides a range of safety and people services, including security, labour hire, and road safety services, to the construction, mining, civil and government market sectors in Western Australia.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*SSH*Capital to be Raised*$6,250,000*Expected offer close date*27 August 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. GTT Ventures Pty Ltd and Taurus Capital Pty Ltd (Joint Lead Managers)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 September 2021)

SSH started on the ASX, comfortably above the 20c IPO price

Opened at 25.5c, ran to 29c and now trading around 27c a share


----------

